#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Control System ebook by Nagoor kani

## ravi4unow

Guys these topics are in control system ebook by Nagoor Kani. I hope it will be helpful.

The Main Unit of the book are:
Controls Introduction
 Introduction
 System Identification
 Digital and Analog
 System Metrics 
 System Modeling 


Classical Control Methods
 Transforms
 Transfer Functions
 Sampled Data Systems
 System Delays
 Poles and Zeros 


Modern Control Methods
 State-Space Equations
 Linear System Solutions
 Eigenvalues and Eigenvectors
 Standard Forms
 MIMO Systems
 Realizations 


System Representation
 Gain
 Block Diagrams
 Feedback Loops
 Signal Flow Diagrams
 Bode Plots
 Nichols Charts


Stability
 Stability
 Routh-Hurwitz Criterion
 Root Locus
 Nyquist Stability Criterion
 State-Space Stability


Controllers and Compensators
 Controllability and Observability
 System Specifications
 Controllers
 Compensators
 State Machines


Optimal Control
 Cost Functions
 Pontryagin's maximum principle
 Hamilton-Jacobi-Bellman equation
 Linear-Quadratic Gaussian Control
 State Regulator (Linear Quadratic Regulator)
 H-2 Control 


To Download the book: Click Here:





  Similar Threads: hey plz provide a pdf of nagoor kani . its urgent nagoor kani book for MICROPROCESSOR Nagoor Kani for control systems anyone?? Linear Control Systems by Nagoor Khani Book Basics of control system ebook

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> hi everyone!
> can any one please upload control system ebook by nagoor kani.
> Please its urgent.
> thanks in advance


[MENTION=28262]ravi4unow[/MENTION]- Thread moved to the REQUEST section..please raise all your requests here for speedy replies..

PS- we do not allow sharing of copyrighted ebooks....

----------


## Era Gill

hey frnts ,
               This is book for control system. check this. This contain all the important question related to this subject. help you in exams for sure  :):

----------


## amanmish011

thnks fr d book..

----------


## mukeshku

I m very happy to join fadoo engineering

----------


## antoalex89

I cant download it, as its showing pdf error while opening it..

----------


## faadoo-shruthi G

hi.. i need control systems book by nagoor kani

----------


## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Hello, control system ebook by Nagoor Kani is highly regarded for its accessible writing and case studies. Control system engineering is a valuable resource for engineers.

----------

